
Ask HN: Contract sample to provide service to company in Egypt - ahmedaly
We are based in Dallas Texas legally, and we just closed a deal with companies in Egypt, and we want to know how should the contract look like with them?
======
halfbrown
Step 1. Ask your lawyer. Step 2. See Step 1. ;)

But seriously, congrats on your new client. I think this really does seem like
something that would be best served by speaking to a lawyer specializing in
contract law, and specifically with international business. I’d be willing to
bet there are all kinds of factors involved.

